# FAO jw007



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Been Reading your posts with some interest the past few days and have an offer for you.

To prove your big guys are harder than small guys theory how about you and I put it to the test? Let's pit your bodybuilding size frame against my 2 years vale tudo & bjj training and see what happens.

£500 of your cash £500 of mine winner takes all.

Pm your email addy if interested and I will pass it to my instructor to get in touch. He will have an event around march next year so plenty of time to get yourself in shape.

So how about it, no trash talk, no excuses just you and me in a cage


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm interesting


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking forward to an epic thread


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ey up!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

DING DING DING

Sh1t is goin down son!

The pressure is on joe!

p.s. 1st page y0


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmmmm interesting.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

sounds intersting , Id pay money to go watch this.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

Man points awarded for the Public callout!!!!!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

What if your wrong! 

:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Are there going to be tickets;.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

This is going to be very interesting.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Sh1t just got real...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if i was joe with his previous injurires and state of body etc i wouldnt to be honest.

However knowing his ego he proberly will lmao


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> What if your wrong!
> 
> :lol:


 Then he's going to look like a bit of a prize pr1ck.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Are there going to be tickets;.


 10 a go sounds fair to me, free beer on eantry :beer:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

joe is obviously going to come up with some beta excuse.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

haha, someones been called out!!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

WWR said:


> joe is obviously going to come up with some beta excuse.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Ill fight you- but when you beat me up you have to pay me 1 k, fair?


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh dear, here we go again  :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hilly said:


> if i was joe with his previous injurires and state of body etc i wouldnt to be honest.
> 
> However knowing his ego he proberly will lmao


Beat me to it but he's a big lad and has sort of laid down the gauntlet.

Sad really it has come to this IMO


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Proposing an illegal fight on a public forum probably isn't wise lmao.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Will there be tickets? :laugh:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Proposing an illegal fight on a public forum probably isn't wise lmao.


surely its legal if its in a proper gym? or am i wrong?


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Proposing an illegal fight on a public forum probably isn't wise lmao.


Why is it illegal? It is to be arranged and a proper event by the sounds of it.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Subscribed

Called Out!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ohh, maybe, I had an image of fightclub in my head.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Proposing an illegal fight on a public forum probably isn't wise lmao.


 How is it illegal he said he would set it up with his instructer/club.

Do it JW and film it!

Time to show how ALPHA's roll and beat this skinny BETA back to the last century


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ooooooo this is interesting

i expect youtube vids lol


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Have i logged into the Misc by accident?


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Hands up who's just visited the OP's profile page to see what Joe's up against? :lol:

Nice call out though,be good to see what Joe says.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

DNC said:


> Hands up who's just visited the OP's profile page to see what Joe's up against? :lol:
> 
> Nice call out though,be good to see what Joe says.


 :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DNC said:


> Hands up who's just visited the OP's profile page to see what Joe's up against? :lol:
> 
> Nice call out though,be good to see what Joe says.


Oooooooh never thought of that.....

:thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Syko said:


> Doubt he will want to fight, bet his mate will though


I know someone who can...............................

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

ooh cant wait to see the answer :bounce:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

DNC said:


> Hands up who's just visited the OP's profile page to see what Joe's up against? :lol:
> 
> Nice call out though,be good to see what Joe says.


 Well obviously the guy is a top fighter:thumb:

Now it really comes down to if size will top skill


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I vale tudo trained for 18 months and stamina / technique is everything.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

hmmmm .......


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

My bets on the OP

1. Got the balls to start this thread

2. Fighting experience

I have no idea about JW, whats his background? Apart from being big and green?


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

hahahaha this is BRILLIANT....why wait a year....i am sure jw would prefer it to be sooner or are you gona be megadosin the old tren???


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

*It's now official*....





VS






​​
IN A CAGE...NO HOLDS BARRED....2 SHALL ENTER, 1 SHALL LIVE!!! :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> My bets on the OP
> 
> 1. Got the balls to start this thread
> 
> ...


Same

Please wait till i have a car though so i can drive down and watch the ALPHABATTLE.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dan92 said:


> In on epic thread
> 
> Ps if jw makes excuses he can never claim to be alpha again.
> 
> ps Hilly stop being a phaggot for once.


pipe down muppet


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

TBH, the op isn't a 10 stone streak of **** as per the original spec, so I don't see how this challenge is any way fair?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> *It's now official*....
> 
> View attachment 45840
> 
> ...


 This is beyond Thunderdome my friend, hahaha.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Well I think a street brawl would be best,

so in a field MMA man v JW

People stop it before ambulance needs to be called @)


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

this is great, exactly what joe wanted wasnt it?

small guy who can fight vs a big juice head


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> TBH, the op isn't a 10 stone streak of **** as per the original spec, so I don't see how this challenge is any way fair?


not the point is it mowgli.

King Louie has been called out:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> this is great, exactly what joe wanted wasnt it?
> 
> small guy who can fight vs a big juice head


i thought joe was a natty :confused1: :confused1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

So whats the weight ratio here? 11st vs 18?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> TBH, the op isn't a 10 stone streak of **** as per the original spec, so I don't see how this challenge is any way fair?


Have you visited his profile page?

Don`t look like more than 10-11 stone to me ...Unless extremely tall...


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

what's the odds that this thread will magically disappear:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Problem is Joe has no stamina if he cant finish it in 30 seconds he's fvcked.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> what's the odds that this thread will magically disappear:whistling: :whistling:


Higher than this fight actually happening.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

BUT if Joe does land a good punch, i imagine it could end it.


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

Come on guys lets wait and see what big Joe says

But i bet he says something like yeah but no but yeah but no but yeah but no but :lol:

Joe all talk for ages hes talked the talk lets see if he can walk the walk:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dan92 said:


> Undercard = me choking out hilly to near death


no mate, ud choke out on my bell end son cos i no thats the way u roll:lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Barker said:


> BUT if Joe does land a good punch, i imagine it could end it.


got to get close enough to land one:beer:


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Well why should it be in a cage as thats the OP comfort zone the fight needs to be on neutral ground

No cage, no gimmicks, just pure action


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Lois_Lane said:


> Problem is Joe has no stamina if he cant finish it in 30 seconds he's fvcked.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

hilly said:


> no mate, ud choke out on my bell end son cos i no thats the way u roll:lol:


and you'd let him :confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

joe will be along shortly to reply


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Barker said:


> and you'd let him :confused1:


cant see why not


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> joe will be along shortly to reply


OOOhhhh cant wait.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

A street brawl would be the best idea

If joe hit your that would be the end of it :laugh:


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn this could be interesting 

Thread sub'd, Would def buy tickets to see this one


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

UL-M meet, with this as the main event, i'll offer to guest pose for free i suppose. Then the women of the forum can come round with protein flap jacks and shakes in the intervals!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dan92 said:


> classic phaggot response...


bless


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Dan92 said:


> classic phaggot response...


Youve not exactly said No though have you? :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I bet he will just say no but his mate will be up for it


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Syko said:


> I bet he will just say no but his mate will be up for it


If the self proclaimed king alpha says no... thats not very alpha now is it?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hilly said:


> bless


Gonna be one of those nights mate, they should be in bed its school tommorow isnt it ?

Hang on there mums must have let them stay up for X factor...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I think the under card fight is defo gonna be a good one as well,

This will be a great day out


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

WWR said:


> If the self proclaimed king alpha says no... thats not very alpha now is it?


No

Turning a fight down is very BETA


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

This will be epic, if it happens on Scottish soil I will head up to watch it.

We will find out who are the real Alpha's and Beta's of MT. Who's all mouth and who's all action.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

should have pm'd the big man and put it to him, keep all the sillyness away for a bit, could be some good sport


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

Syko said:


> No
> 
> Turning a fight down is very BETA


not BETA at all when JW STARTED IT :thumbup1:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Syko said:


> No
> 
> Turning a fight down is very BETA


Yup so either way hes a bit fcuked... says no, instant beta status and joins the ranks of people like me - If he says yes, he gets beet (imo)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Gonna be one of those nights mate, they should be in bed its school tommorow isnt it ?
> 
> Hang on there mums must have let them stay up for X factor...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahaha i no mate, he will be tired in the morning and teacher will not be impressed. should be doing his homework


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


>


Fking brill!


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

let me get this right your going to pay j £500 to re-arrange your face in one punch about 2 seconds into the first round?, seems a little strange to me?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Currently busy mate

hilly just informed me.

£500 is nothing to me, so no point

4k and yes sure and we can do far far sooner

next few weeks mate, I don't need to wait march next year

pm me details, I will be in touch buddy 

thanks 

back to daughter

Laters guys



scottish676 said:


> Been Reading your posts with some interest the past few days and have an offer for you.
> 
> To prove your big guys are harder than small guys theory how about you and I put it to the test? Let's pit your bodybuilding size frame against my 2 years vale tudo & bjj training and see what happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lightyy said:


> absolutly quality :L


took a bit longer than intended cos i had to draw the top of the scottish fellas head haha!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> should have pm'd the big man and put it to him, keep all the sillyness away for a bit, could be some good sport


he's good enough at being the big dick alpha trying to forum rape lower standing members.

Now he has been called out publicly which was the only way IMO. Still he knows someone who could knock any 11 stone MMA guy out:lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ashcrapper said:


>


That is brilliant!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> took a bit longer than intended cos i had to draw the top of the scottish fellas head haha!


I cant rep you till re charged mate, ; owe you

:thumbup1:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Currently busy mate
> 
> hilly just informed me.
> 
> ...


Alpha responce..


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

The board is on fire tonight :lol:

Love this place!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan92 said:


> do one gem you fat hypothyroid ****.


Oooooh that hurt......

:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Dan92 said:


> HAAAAAAAAA WHAT A BITCH !!!!!
> 
> KNEW HE WOULD BACK OUT
> 
> SCOTTISH IS THE KING OF UKM


He didn't back out he upped the stake and brought the fight closer :confused1:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Currently busy mate
> 
> hilly just informed me.
> 
> ...


Only a beta would try to buy his way out. A real alpha would do it for free:whistling:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Dan92 said:


> HAAAAAAAAA WHAT A BITCH !!!!!
> 
> KNEW HE WOULD BACK OUT
> 
> SCOTTISH IS THE KING OF UKM


Jw I'll give you £4000 just to bang this tool out.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

£4K ain't bad dollar in the hippy for a few minutes work......................so long as you win


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Currently busy mate
> 
> hilly just informed me.
> 
> ...


roughly translates to

Damn he's called me out, best try and bluff it - Best raise the money to a stupid amount so the OP backs out.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

why not for 500, we all know JW has a bit of cash and the chances of the OP having a spare 4k is slim IMO lol

Disappointing joe..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Currently busy mate
> 
> hilly just informed me.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like big guy wants to crush little guys head.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Dan92 said:


> HAAAAAAAAA WHAT A BITCH !!!!!
> 
> KNEW HE WOULD BACK OUT
> 
> SCOTTISH IS THE KING OF UKM


called uping the stakes, fighting for proper money

Bit like poker call each other bluff


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

If 35 of us chip in a tenner each to OPs paypal account he has his stake...

I`d stick in a tenner for the laugh, don`t even want my stake and winnings back if OP wins...Give it to charity:whistling:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

TO be fair to Joe, and I hate being fair to him , he's never actually offered anyone out himself, he's just been stirring the pot.

Also, it's so childish is it to fight over something so stupid as a thread on UKM? :lol:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Is this about the fight or about the money? This ain't poker for sure.

Why not leave it at £500 as previous agreed in the other threads? If it doesn't go ahead because of the money he's going to completely lose face anyway and I'm sure Joe wouldn't want that.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Simon m said:


> TO be fair to Joe, and I hate being fair to him , he's never actually offered anyone out himself, he's just been stirring the pot.
> 
> Also, it's so childish is it to fight over something so stupid as a thread on UKM? :lol:


True, But he does know someone.................. :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

CRD said:


> Come on mate, at least keep the banter semi-jokey.


school kids got nothing better to do mate


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Simon m said:


> TO be fair to Joe, and I hate being fair to him , he's never actually offered anyone out himself, he's just been stirring the pot.
> 
> Also, it's so childish is it to fight over something so stupid as a thread on UKM? :lol:


Shoo - This thread is doing fine without common sense...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I would throw a tenner in, need a few more people and we will have 4k for the winner lol


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

*FIGHT!*


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

wheres the op hiding anyway? why hasnt he replied yet lol


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

goonerton said:


> If 35 of us chip in a tenner each to OPs paypal account he has his stake...
> 
> I`d stick in a tenner for the laugh, don`t even want my stake and winnings back if OP wins...Give it to charity:whistling:


I'm up for it...

Who's with me and will donate to OP?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hilly said:


> school kids got nothing better to do mate


He called me FAT !

I may need therapy you know......


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

If this has been Joe's windup then he's won. If not then he has to agree to it otherwise he is a beta plain and simple and the age old argument of big vs small still stands with no definitive outcome.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> If this has been Joe's windup then he's won. If not then he has to agree to it otherwise he is a beta plain and simple and the age old argument of big vs small still stands with no definitive outcome.


Nope - The current outcome is the small called out big and big bottled it.

Currently small > big


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Think it's a official Joe just backed down and is now Beta


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> He called me FAT !
> 
> I may need therapy you know......


its ok chubby, you just ignore him


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

goonerton said:


> If 35 of us chip in a tenner each to OPs paypal account he has his stake...
> 
> I`d stick in a tenner for the laugh, don`t even want my stake and winnings back if OP wins...Give it to charity:whistling:


I take it maths wasn't your strong point at school?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> True, But he does know someone.................. :lol:


 That's true, Joe does know someone, he said it himself, he just doesn't know as many some ones as someone else I know, who knows someone, if you know what I mean...


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> its ok chubby, you just ignore him


Hey he's not fat, he's just big boned or something......


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Problem is Joe has no stamina if he cant finish it in 30 seconds he's fvcked.


I find this to, if ive not finished in 30 seconds im fvcked.......

So she gets on top!

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Barker said:


> Think it's a official Joe just backed down and is not Alpha


Fixed


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

WWR said:


> Nope - The current outcome is the small called out big and big bottled it.
> 
> Currently small > big


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

james12345 said:


> I take it maths wasn't your strong point at school?


Got there before me :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

goonerton said:


> If 35 of us chip in a tenner each to OPs paypal account he has his stake...
> 
> I`d stick in a tenner for the laugh, don`t even want my stake and winnings back if OP wins...Give it to charity:whistling:


35?

You sure?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

james12345 said:


> I take it maths wasn't your strong point at school?


Not really mate, never went very often to be fair.

But I was under the impression that 500 + (35x10)= 4000:whistling:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Simon m said:


> TO be fair to Joe, and I hate being fair to him , he's never actually offered anyone out himself, he's just been stirring the pot.
> 
> *Also, it's so childish is it to fight over something so stupid as a thread on UKM?* :lol:


LOL :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Think if were all chipping in, it should be in a ring of fire, with there knuckles dipped in glass


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

WWR said:


> Fixed


Sh1t, was supposed to say and is NOW Beta

cheers bro


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Is that 2k each, giving the winner 4k, or 4k each, making it 8k (for those who don't do numbers lol)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lee_ said:


> Hey he's not fat, he's just big boned or something......


Right you bastards all calling me fat !!

Me and you lot right now !!

Where are you ??

I'll take you all !!

Fu*k me l'm knackered just typing that !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

goonerton said:


> Not really mate, never went very often to be fair.
> 
> But I was under the impression that 500 + (35x10)= 4000:whistling:


 no it = 850 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

goonerton said:


> Not really mate, never went very often to be fair.
> 
> But I was under the impression that 500 + (35x10)= 4000:whistling:


are you taking the piss?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Right you bastards all calling me fat !!


you need to get over this being fat thing bro


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

goonerton said:


> Not really mate, never went very often to be fair.
> 
> But I was under the impression that 500 + (35x10)= 4000:whistling:


35x10=350


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

35 x 10 = 350

350 x 10 = 3500


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> are you taking the piss?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> are you taking the piss?


has BODMAS changed since I did school?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

lol just realised it would be 350 x 10 DOH...Did tell you I never went to school much:lol:

Ok well forget that one then.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

**** me, remarkable stupidity! :lol:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

goonerton said:


> Not really mate, never went very often to be fair.
> 
> But I was under the impression that 500 + (35x10)= 4000:whistling:


next time you sell something worth £4000 I'll buy it :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i have all the respect in the world for jw007 and would love to meet him in the future as he is a well respected dude

but seems like he is talking the talk (BY MAKING THREADS ASKING FOR A SKINNY GUY FOR 500 SMACKERS TO FIGHT WITH HIM) but cant walk the walk (by suddenly announcing he is busy and that 500 is not a lot of money to him, even though he made a thread saying 500 for winner etc ?????????)

JW007 WHATS YOUR SCRIPT BOY ?

asking for a skinny guy to fight you for 500 and then when someone makes a genuine offer 500 is suddenly not enough money !!!???

what you playing at big man ?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Haha

If joe was alpha he would pay the little pay to prove his big man vs small man point

End of


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

goonerton said:


> Not really mate, never went very often to be fair.
> 
> But I was under the impression that 500 + (35x10)= 4000:whistling:


35 x 10 is £350 muppet!

£350 + £500 is £850

£3,150 short of JW's stake.

TBH, face it, it just aint gonna happen. The odds IMO were pretty even, a bit like a pair of 10's v's AK in poker pre flop. Now JW is sitting on an AK, but I really hope the flop comes down 7,2,10 i.e. the Op is loaded, and has no issue with Jw's stake, and actually has the upper hand in the money arena. Then it gets Alpha Beta.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

goonerton said:


> Not really mate, never went very often to be fair.
> 
> But I was under the impression that 500 + (35x10)= 4000:whistling:


 :lol: @ the :whistling:

Owned


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> **** me, remarkable stupidity! :lol:


I am actually usually pretty good with figures...HONEST!!! :lol:


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

It's going to be more one sided than a gang rape.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i have all the respect in the world for jw007 and would love to meet him in the future as he is a well respected dude
> 
> but seems like he is talking the talk (BY MAKING THREADS ASKING FOR A SKINNY GUY FOR 500 SMACKERS TO FIGHT WITH HIM) but cant walk the walk (by suddenly announcing he is busy and that 500 is not a lot of money to him, even though he made a thread saying 500 for winner etc ?????????)
> 
> ...


It was not Joe himself. It was someone he knows who can knock out any 11 stone guy:lol: :lol:


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Should get all you girls onto a Rugby pitch and see who's left standing after 80 mins


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I think the only option is to ban JW now,

Im sad that it has come to this and will miss his posts, but there is no other option


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

milner575 said:


> wheres the op hiding anyway? why hasnt he replied yet lol


What has he got to reply to ? Hes obviously not all mouth like some on here.

He called the guy out to fight. And the answer was no.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> joe pay him 500 and bang him out next week
> 
> 2year vt is nowt, hell i did 10years full contact karate and cant kick the sh!t out of my 11 month old so 2 years hell is nowthing, and tbh its a worthy thing cos shud be over on 20 secs,
> 
> do it joseph. then use the 500 on hookers for me and u!


Carefull Scot they'll start calling YOU fat as well !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i have all the respect in the world for jw007 and would love to meet him in the future as he is a well respected dude
> 
> but seems like he is talking the talk (BY MAKING THREADS ASKING FOR A SKINNY GUY FOR 500 SMACKERS TO FIGHT WITH HIM) but cant walk the walk (by suddenly announcing he is busy and that 500 is not a lot of money to him, even though he made a thread saying 500 for winner etc ?????????)
> 
> ...


dont think he actually asked to fight the skinny dude personally in the thread he made did he? might be wrong though


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i have all the respect in the world for jw007 and would love to meet him in the future as he is a well respected dude
> 
> but seems like he is talking the talk (BY MAKING THREADS ASKING FOR A SKINNY GUY FOR 500 SMACKERS TO FIGHT WITH HIM) but cant walk the walk (by suddenly announcing he is busy and that 500 is not a lot of money to him, even though he made a thread saying 500 for winner etc ?????????)
> 
> ...


it was to fight his bigger mate not him


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

keano said:


> What has he got to reply to ? Hes obviously not all mouth like some on here.
> 
> He called the guy out to fight. And the answer was no.


it wasnt no it was an upping of the stakes, you reading the same thread as me ?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

such a funny thread, its better than a jeremy kyle & coronation street omnibus!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Carefull Scot they'll start calling YOU fat as well !!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


na, he's big boned:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

haha cracking thread - its like being back at school.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Carefull Scot they'll start calling YOU fat as well !!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Starting to sound like you was actually bothered now :lol: :whistling:


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

TryingToGetBig said:


> it was to fight his bigger mate not him


well i got massive mate who can fght..does that mean im alpha and u are all beta?? :whistling:


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

milner575 said:


> it wasnt no it was an upping of the stakes, you reading the same thread as me ?


Yep we are reading the same thread mate. Your obviously just interpreting it different from me.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

milner575 said:


> dont think he actually asked to fight the skinny dude personally in the thread he made did he? might be wrong though


But his argument is big will beat small everyday of the week.

Now small thinks thats b0llocks and wants to prove it.

And Big's gone missing:lol:


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Surely by upping the stakes, there is now even more on the line that could potentially be lost by either man, so is he not now calling out the op? Leaving it to him to make the next move, could be interesting


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

TryingToGetBig said:


> it was to fight his bigger mate not him





milner575 said:


> dont think he actually asked to fight the skinny dude personally in the thread he made did he? might be wrong though


my bad then :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

danny187 said:


> Well why should it be in a cage as thats the OP comfort zone the fight needs to be on neutral ground
> 
> No cage, no gimmicks, just pure action


yea but jw lives in a cage...once he captured anyway:laugh:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Ah well it was good why it lasted

Would of been good to see


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Starting to sound like you was actually bothered now :lol: :whistling:


I AM !!!

I just kicked my cat l am that hurt !!

Give me a break mate and recognise the sarcasm....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Theres only problem here noone has pointed out, joes original point was big vs small not untrained big vs trained small.

Whats joes background, for all we know he might not be able to throw a punch? :laugh: :whistling:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

AJ91 said:


> lol mate, if you're using gear, please go back and check your dosages now


FFS!! I got a bit excited over the prospect of this upcoming bout and omitted a zero!!

Everyone makes mistakes from time to time no? :whistling:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I believe the original thread was for a skinny hard nut to take on his mate who was an ex powerlifter turned mma newbie, Scottish has just publicy offered out Joe.

I read martial arts book for years and have run over 250miles on Modern Warefare 2, so i'll take you all on.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Come on JW.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I just kicked my cat l am that hurt !!


Don't say that, remember what happened to the crazy cat lady........


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I read martial arts book for years and have run over 250miles on Modern Warefare 2, so i'll take you all on.


 :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

12 pages in the space of an hour.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

my money is on lunaticsamurai


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Barker said:


> 12 pages in the space of an hour.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Barker said:


> 12 pages in the space of an hour.


Yeah and now this thread has got BETA written all over it :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Tbf, I think the OP won't respond on here as if you read JW's reply, he told him to PM him. He seems like a straight forward guy who won't hype it up/talk it up by feeding us lot some bait lol.

Next time we hear from him could be with a time and place.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

DNC said:


> But his argument is big will beat small everyday of the week.
> 
> Now small thinks thats b0llocks and wants to prove it.
> 
> And Big's gone missing:lol:


this!!!

seems like you're gonna have to put up joe....or you'll have every beta here gunning for you in the future. :lol:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

DNC said:


> But his argument is big will beat small everyday of the week.
> 
> Now small thinks thats b0llocks and wants to prove it.
> 
> And Big's gone missing:lol:


not missing, he said he is spending time with his daughter, which would be more important and alpha than sat on his pc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Theres only problem here noone has pointed out, joes original point was big vs small not untrained big vs trained small.
> 
> Whats joes background, for all we know he might not be able to throw a punch? :laugh: :whistling:


he wanted untrained big vs any small


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

It must be a jock thing....................I'm alright for dosh but I'd get in the ring with Tyson for a Monkey lol


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Ask him on his wall then?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/scottish676/


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Sk1nny said:


> my money is on lunaticsamurai


 :thumb:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Uriel said:


> It must be a jock thing....................I'm alright for dosh but I'd get in the ring with Tyson for a Monkey lol


Back up fight? :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

ALR said:


> he wanted untrained big vs any small


No, he wanted big meat head Vs small 11 stone hard man :lol:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

This is turning into the social revolution of UKM!

It's like one of those nature programmes where the big alpha lion that has been around for years gets challanged by the cubs in the pride in a bid to overturn his power......


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

DNC said:


> But his argument is big will beat small everyday of the week.
> 
> Now small thinks thats b0llocks and wants to prove it.
> 
> *And Big's gone missing* :lol:


Not heard off small since first post either


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

coflex said:


> this!!!
> 
> seems like you're gonna have to put up joe....or you'll have every beta here gunning for you in the future. :lol:


Beta's only go after Alpha's mate when they try to take their place


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Tbf, I think the OP won't respond on here as if you read JW's reply, *he told him to PM him*. He seems like a straight forward guy who won't hype it up/talk it up by feeding us lot some bait lol.
> 
> Next time we hear from him could be with a time and place.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Will101 said:


> This is turning into the social revolution of UKM!
> 
> It's like one of those nature programmes where the big alpha lion that has been around for years gets challanged by the cubs in the pride in a bid to overturn his power......


hahaha :lol:


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Will101 said:


> This is turning into the social revolution of UKM!
> 
> It's like one of those nature programmes where the big alpha lion that has been around for years gets challanged by the cubs in the pride in a bid to overturn his power......


LMAO


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

jw gotta be alpha he as entetained us all and because of him all i have to do is nod in right place when mrs says anything about x facter..cheers jw


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Barker said:


> p.s. 1st page y0


Eh? First page yo? Who the **** cares? What is this sh:t about getting in early? And why does it matter?

Fuking grow up

No idea what's happening in this thread, can't be arased to read it all on BB


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Tbf, I think the OP won't respond on here as if you read JW's reply, he told him to PM him. He seems like a straight forward guy who won't hype it up/talk it up by feeding us lot some bait lol.
> 
> Next time we hear from him could be with a time and place.


I call BS. Joe is usually full of bravado in front of his acolytes when ripping into people he has proclaimed BETA. You reap what you sow.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bottom line is l would kick both there asses then rape there wives / mothers......nick there kitty and cash cards......clear out there accounts....and STILL be home in time for Emmerdale !!!

Yeah l may be fat but l am well ard me !!


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

YES!!! THE FIGHT IS BACK ON


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

If this did go ahead it could change everything.

If Joe was to be beaten by the Scottish guy, we would have a 11 stone Alpha walking around UKM with carpet rolls under his arms pushing 17 stone Beta's around.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

nlr said:


> YES!!! THE FIGHT IS BACK ON


How do u know?

Inside info??? :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)




----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

keano said:


> If this did go ahead it could change everything.
> 
> If Joe was to be beaten by the Scottish guy, we would have a 11 stone Alpha walking around MT with carpet rolls under his arms pushing 17 stone Beta's around.


real alpha's dont have to bully people on t'internet


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

keano said:


> If this did go ahead it could change everything.
> 
> If Joe was to be beaten by the Scottish guy, we would have a 11 stone Alpha walking around *MT* with carpet rolls under his arms pushing 17 stone Beta's around.


This isn't MT


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

TryingToGetBig said:


> not missing, he said he is spending time with his daughter, which would be more important and alpha than sat on his pc.


It's called a joke mate:rolleyes:


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

dixie normus said:


> real alpha's dont have to bully people on t'internet


Tongue in cheek


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

OrganicSteel said:


> This isn't MT


HAHA well spotted mate


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You all love your mummys...so you're all soft as sh1t!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

OrganicSteel said:


> This isn't MT


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

tit


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

keano said:


> If this did go ahead it could change everything.
> 
> If Joe was to be beaten by the Scottish guy, we would have a 11 stone Alpha walking around MT with carpet rolls under his arms pushing 17 stone Beta's around.


SAY MT AGAIN MOTHER****ER!


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Bottom line is l would kick both there asses then rape there wives / mothers......nick there kitty and cash cards......clear out there accounts....and STILL be home in time for Emmerdale !!!
> 
> Yeah l may be fat but l am well ard me !!


shut up fatty:tongue:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> shut up fatty:tongue:


you could just distract him with a packet of biscuits or something


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> shut up fatty:tongue:


Are those guns *LEAN* then ???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you could just distract him with a packet of biscuits or something


Oooooooooooh biscuits..........

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ive just had a packet of cookies


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

162 posts in an hour this thread produced®

2.7 a minute.

0.045 a second.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Are those guns *LEAN* then ???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol touche

leaner than your abs:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> I call BS. Joe is usually full of bravado in front of his acolytes when ripping into people he has proclaimed BETA. You reap what you sow.


Not talking about Joe mate.

The OP in this thread, scottish? I think he will pm Joe and not respond on this thread.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> lol touche
> 
> leaner than your abs:lol: :lol: :lol:


I nearly saw my abs once.....

Think l was about 16 and the lighting was good....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Why is it that the most popular threads on this board if they arent started by Joe, then they relate to him in some way? :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What a pointless waste of half an hour of my life reading this thread has been. :confused1:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Not talking about Joe mate.
> 
> The OP in this thread, scottish? I think he will pm Joe and not respond on this thread.


Gotcha!

JW has probably offered him £10k never to come on again:lol:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


>


Quality mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> JW has probably offered him £10k never to come on again:lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Smitch said:


> What a pointless waste of half an hour of my life reading this thread has been. :confused1:


x2


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)




----------



## English_Muscle (Jun 29, 2009)

JW i am disappoint


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

English_Muscle said:


> JW i am disappoint


That's pretty bad English for a guy with your username:laugh:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^^^ lmfao at you uriel funny as fcuk always ha ha


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Why are some people proclaiming it's over?

Lets give it some time and hype first. It's a geninuine offer and I'm sure it's just the small stuff they've got to work out!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

fcuking hell, i go off to play CoD for an hour and all hell breaks loose!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i have all the respect in the world for jw007 and would love to meet him in the future as he is a well respected dude
> 
> but seems like he is talking the talk (BY MAKING THREADS ASKING FOR A SKINNY GUY FOR 500 SMACKERS TO FIGHT WITH HIM) but cant walk the walk (by suddenly announcing he is busy and that 500 is not a lot of money to him, even though he made a thread saying 500 for winner etc ?????????)
> 
> ...





keano said:


> What has he got to reply to ? Hes obviously not all mouth like some on here.
> 
> He called the guy out to fight. And the answer was no.





DNC said:


> But his argument is big will beat small everyday of the week.
> 
> Now small thinks thats b0llocks and wants to prove it.
> 
> And Big's gone missing:lol:





Will101 said:


> This is turning into the social revolution of UKM!
> 
> It's like one of those nature programmes where the big alpha lion that has been around for years gets challanged by the cubs in the pride in a bid to overturn his power......


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Uriel said:


> That's pretty bad English for a guy with your username:laugh:


Just read his post, thought poster sounder EE. The saw the posters username.

Lol.

This thread has been funny at points, but pretty much Shi*e for the most.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

clever use of the quote function there


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

every fcucker on here wants to fight lol


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I wasted maybe 5 minutes of my life reading this thread.

A bit silly 'calling someone out' on a forum, makes you seem like a keyboard warrior if im honest. I played computer games a lot when i was younger, this sort of thing happens a lot. I didnt expect to see it amongst adults if im honest......

Give me my 5 minutes back please.......


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

shaunmac said:


> I wasted maybe 5 minutes of my life reading this thread.
> 
> A bit silly 'calling someone out' on a forum, makes you seem like a keyboard warrior if im honest. I played computer games a lot when i was younger, this sort of thing happens a lot. I didnt expect to see it amongst adults if im honest......
> 
> Give me my 5 minutes back please.......


If he is calling it on with JW, then i woulkd say he is the opposite of a keybaord warrior


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

How has it been established on here that jw007 has money?

Im pretty nosey, and wondering what he does.

Also in my opinion, someone small could do a big bloke, but it would be a slow game, picking out and tiring someone down through very little real fighting, then finish them off. Not what I would really consider a "Proper" fight. More competition.

Proper fighting like all out brawl, I think muscle would win no doubt, strength and size will prevail if it is all out and not as above.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I think this thread is consumed with small man syndrome... 

And there it is people, nothing more to see...Thread closed!

On a serious note, I wanted to fight the world on saturday night...ask me if I want to fight tonight or tomorrow...can't be fvcked right now and who knows about tomorrow...I might be up for it! Or I might just fvck my missus instead... :cool2:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Will101* 

This is turning into the social revolution of UKM!

It's like one of those nature programmes where the big alpha lion that has been around for years gets challanged by the cubs in the pride in a bid to overturn his power......

:lol: Yeah that's exactly what its like PMSL like JW said he actually will fight the guy if the money is worth while. And i agree what sort of idiot would fight for 500 pound that's not worth any thing especially potential bodily harm.

Now remember that JW made his first post in jest and actually refered to a mate of his to fight. So now that he will actually take up the offer but wants proper money to be put down i think its everyone else that looks like the bitch.

Social revolution my **** without guys like JW this board may as well be called uk-skinny.co.uk i have noticed a massive drop in actual big guys on this board but a massive influx of tiny gobby mouthed people (not specifically refering to anyone)


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Originally Posted by *Will101*
> 
> This is turning into the social revolution of UKM!
> 
> ...


Joe and I have bumped heads a few time and there's been the odd occasion I'd dearly love to kick his ****, but on balance, I think he's just a great wind up artist, plus he does send himself up, so take everything he says with a huge pinch of salt and step back and laugh as I'm sure that's the intent behind the posts


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Originally Posted by *Will101*
> 
> This is turning into the social revolution of UKM!
> 
> ...


So the 11 stone "idiots" who JW tried to goad into fighting "someone he knows" for £500 are less worthy than him??

I don't think so, too many ego's on this board IMO. Everyone should be treated equally.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Simon m said:


> Joe and I have bumped heads a few time and there's been the odd occasion I'd dearly love to kick his ****, but on balance, I think he's just a great wind up artist, plus he does send himself up, so take everything he says with a huge pinch of salt and step back and laugh as I'm sure that's the intent behind the posts


 Exactly, but its always the insecure guys who are often new to the board that simply can't take a joke. It grows tiring because besides humor this board has little going for it at the moment. Its hardly the place where i would go for actualy bodybuilding info for my own body.

Any way Joe's sent him a pm now so all is in balance.

Just grated on me to see about 12 pages of nonsense being posted. 

Dixie, i haven't met Joe in person but its easy to tell when he is trying to wind people up after reading/replying to his posts for the past few years. The same goes for the Alpha talk.........ITS FUNNY BECAUSE OF THE REACTIONS SOME OF YOU HAVE!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

You utter bunch of Retards

I bet all you BETAs are creaming your pants in fact JW been called..

Bet its your Wet dream you utter knobs...

Fair Play scottish, at least not all talk like all other mugs, You have PM

ball your court

Most posts on this thread is in jest here by the guys, But obviously there is clearly Beta jealousy, currently Im indisposed, But I will dedicate a threat to you Beta sh1t nobbers tomo

Dont you guys worry, I now have a Hit list

And perhaps I will call some of you out too 

Meanwhile watch my journal, you will see any events of shows im attending, and if any you Interent Warriors want come say "hi" up to you..

Tomo business as normal

Betas be aware


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> So the 11 stone "idiots" who JW tried to goad into fighting "someone he knows" for £500 are less worthy than him??
> 
> I don't think so, too many ego's on this board IMO. Everyone should be treated equally.


Dixie, in reality though, who would fight over such a stupid thing. If someone was upset by Joe's post then he's pretty easy to track down and I'm sure he wouldn't avoid a fight, but as I've said before why fight???


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Simon m said:


> Dixie, in reality though, who would fight over such a stupid thing. If someone was upset by Joe's post then he's pretty easy to track down and I'm sure he wouldn't avoid a fight, but as I've said before why fight???


Exactly Simon. tis the internet after all! But if you goad many people then someone will eventually bite back whether on the net, in a pub, during sports, at work, the wife etc. etc.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Dixie, i haven't met Joe in person but its easy to tell when he is trying to wind people up after reading/replying to his posts for the past few years. The same goes for the Alpha talk.........ITS FUNNY BECAUSE OF THE REACTIONS SOME OF YOU HAVE!


Amazes me the amount who still bite, same people each time, excellent wummery


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

My god this is going to be something to look out for  .


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Dixie, i haven't met Joe in person but its easy to tell when he is trying to wind people up after reading/replying to his posts for the past few years. The same goes for the Alpha talk.........ITS FUNNY BECAUSE OF THE REACTIONS SOME OF YOU HAVE!


I did point out the irony of his humour yesterday. 

But if a noob behaved like that on here he would be consigned to the land of the trolls.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

haha funny stuff, i wouldnt fight for £500, risk of injury just not worth it, JW's already had enough training set backs. seems reasonable to me to offer the challenge at a higher amount. least when joe wins he can go out and celebrate with 1000i.u's GH


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> not the point is it mowgli.
> 
> King Louie has been called out:lol: :lol: :lol:


Just got negged for this post!! :lol:

Getting called out tomorrow.:laugh:

At least I am man enough to admit to not being a fighter hardman alpha right here, right now.:cool:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

no disrespect to the op and your game but i would have put my dosh on jw for sure,he only has to hit him that hard on top of his head and his ankles would have cracked,thats after he has caught him lol


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

JW would win. You know what they say, no sense no feeling haha


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> I did point out the irony of his humour yesterday.
> 
> But if a noob behaved like that on here he would be consigned to the land of the trolls.


 That's because no one knows the new guy. JW is obviously not some person with a fictional name like dixie or lois. Its a different game when you use your name and real picture...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

While I have another thread dedicated to me, may as well post this, was going to at some stage tomo anyway

Im utterly amazed by the Retarded bacward nature of some of the peopel on UKM

It seems the mention of ALPHA or HARD sends them into an absolute frenzy..

I dont even have to post anything apart from whos APLHA and the BETAs are in uproar, I just stand baack and watch people wind themselves up

It is also amusing that if you ever read an ALPHA type thread, I have never actually referred to myself in any context as being ALPHA, or insulted any member, unless you think being called a greek symbol fro radiation is in insult lol

Yet time after time I get sh1t like "you think your so ALPHA" blah blah balh when I have never once used to term as its actually a p1ss take

Im incredulous to the extent people get wound up and start posting venoumous bile, and even after threads have been publically called "p1ss take threads" you lot stil bite

Im actually most suprised TBH aT dixie Normus and I negged him, TBH i thought he was a switched on dude and enjoyed his posts in past, but he seems to have some sort of inherent distaste for a joke??

End of day, no one has to read my threads\posts or respons and in fact you wil notice that the more prominant memebre just ignore them apart from the odd wind up\p1ss take..

So those who do and have bitten, you really need to take a good look at yourself TBH


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> While I have another thread dedicated to me, may as well post this, was going to at some stage tomo anyway
> 
> Im utterly amazed by the Retarded bacward nature of some of the peopel on UKM
> 
> ...


nice mate i agree with you on this


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

So is this fight happening or not?

It has nothing to do with being bloody Alpha, it's about the point Joe apparently made that bigger = harder.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

What a load of Bollox.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i only read like the 1st 7 pages and then joe's last response ok so i may have missed a lot of this thread but

1.the op is a cock plain and simple

2.joe would probably smash this guy and rape his ass after

3.this guy prob dnt even fight just some cock who blags shyt on a bbing forum

4.when you are joe's size and that strong it becomes very dangerous to fight little cnuts like this guy as lets face it if joe got hold of the little **** and smashed him he would prob fuk the rest of his life lol

its like the silly fuking cnut thread who would win Bruce Lee or Mike Tyson clearly Tyson would kill the skinny cvnt if he caught him end of


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

OMG...maybe they should ban people under the age of 25 from being a member, I think the site would be much more balanced with better banter....instead of this constant b1tching... :cursing:

This site was better a couple of years back when it had less everyday users :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Barker said:


> So is this fight happening or not?
> 
> It has nothing to do with being bloody Alpha, it's about the point Joe apparently made that bigger = harder.


ok not that bigger is harder as i said in that thread being hard is a mental state so size has fuk all to do with it

the bigger some one is the more power they have i would rather let the op hit me then joe as i feel i would be able to walk away after the op but i may need a little help getting up after a dig from joe end of


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Uriel said:


> That's pretty bad English for a guy with your username:laugh:


It's internet humor


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> OMG...maybe they should ban people under the age of 25 from being a member, I think the site would be much more balanced with better banter....instead of this constant b1tching... :cursing:
> 
> This site was better a couple of years back when it had less everyday users :thumbup1:


well not sure if this was aimed at me or what but im 23 and have added more to the site then you ever will so maybe we should have a no useless cvnts rule?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

for the mods- i didnt call any one a useless cvnt just suggesting poss rule changes


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> I haven't been using this forum for that long now, but even i can pick up hes a wind up artist, i don't get why so many people have gone nuts about it and taken it to heart. All it proves is he can do it very well :laugh:


Because there are a lot of thick people who aren't aware of banter and take everything 100% seriously and a lot of people who can't or don't bother reading.

I think its funny personaly, some of the responses, like you're a pussy, fight me etc.. they are being serious! :lol:

Fair play scotish is being serious about the fight and that, but from how I interpret it, JW is merely just having a bit of a laugh, just general chat.

I have also seen a lot of people using the words 'Alpha and beta'..every other comment from someone seems to be 'Thats a ****ing beta comment, noob' or some utter ****e like that.. I blame JW for that :tongue: Lots of folk jumping on a bandwagon which isn't serious, then taken seriously. Guess thats how fads/extremism starts.

Alpha 1 over and out :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> well not sure if this was aimed at me or what but im 23 and have added more to the site then you ever will so maybe we should have a no useless cvnts rule?


If it had of been aimed at you I would have quoted you!

Can you see my point though! :laugh:

And I don't see you helping many peeps in the S & T section mate, beneath you these days I bet!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I got stuff to do

I will come back in the morning with no doubt a load of BETA posts from losers trying to look "HARD" on the back of another JW thread

Wont actually be anything intelligent or thought out, just a veiled dig, hiding behind other posters as they wont actually challenge me directly over internet as I will make them look stupid

So all their pent up anger comes out in posts like "look at JW ha ha got called out" *runs hide behind keyboard..*

How dare he make fun of us lessers that will teach him

edit

*VLB seems to be creaming his pants along with dixie*

*Loving it eh mate *


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan92 said:


> wow what a surprise a 5ft 5 guy dismissing size has fuk all to do with being hard.
> 
> wonder why that is?


lol size makes u dangerous but dnt make you hard

i know fuk all about you tho maybe you are well hard lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> If it had of been aimed at you I would have quoted you!
> 
> Can you see my point though! :laugh:
> 
> And I don't see you helping many peeps in the S & T section mate, beneath you these days I bet!


Big Jim's helped me out; you've got big balls sayin somethin like that :nono:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> If it had of been aimed at you I would have quoted you!
> 
> Can you see my point though! :laugh:
> 
> And I don't see you helping many peeps in the S & T section mate, beneath you these days I bet!


lol im all over the site im dieting so hardly posting atm as cant be assed


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> If it had of been aimed at you I would have quoted you!
> 
> Can you see my point though! :laugh:
> 
> And I don't see you helping many peeps in the *S & T* section mate, beneath you these days I bet!


lol steroid and test section are you joking mate? lololololololololololol ok i never give advice on gear lolololololololololol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lastly

If Scottish wants his meet hes got it

Wont be on all his terms tho


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol im all over the site im dieting so hardly posting atm as cant be assed


My post was not aimed at you mate...  ...It was generic statement, I'm just sick of reading the sh1t that comes out of some of these people's minds...I just imagine them to be about 20 years old, skinny, barely go to gym and eat sh1t yet live their lives on this site, more for a source of entertainment then inspiration, motivation and education.

You're right though I am not a bodybuilder, but I do know enough to warrant my membership...You just stick to flying with the big boys, its your livelyhood, go for it!...let me sweep the newbies into a good standard of practice... :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol at this thread

joe i cant believe you are getting that wound up that you will mete this cvnt

if you do tho let us know as i would like to view this event

are we putting money on this?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> My post was not aimed at you mate...  ...It was generic statement, I'm just sick of reading the sh1t that comes out of some of these people's minds...I just imagine them to be about 20 years old, skinny, barely go to gym and eat sh1t yet live their lives on this site, more for a source of entertainment then inspiration, motivation and education.
> 
> You're right though I am not a bodybuilder, but I do know enough to warrant my membership...You just stick to flying with the big boys, its your livelyhood, go for it!...let me sweep the newbies into a good standard of practice... :thumb:


lol fair play but i cant see were you got that i dnt give advice from? im sure you cba but if you go through all my posts you will see that 50% is bollox 30%is about me and the last 20% is helping ppl lol out of all my posts 20% is a fair old few posts lol i do stick to my own journal a lot more atm mate but ppl pop in there to ask random questions also not just talk about what im up to


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

TryingToGetBig said:


> not missing, he said he is spending time with his daughter, which would be more important and alpha than sat on his pc.


Spending time with his daughter is code for, locked in the bathroom sh1ting it. :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol no he has his daughter over and she was sick not so long ago so trying to spend nice fun time with er


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol fair play but i cant see were you got that i dnt give advice from? im sure you cba but if you go through all my posts you will see that 50% is bollox 30%is about me and the last 20% is helping ppl lol out of all my posts 20% is a fair old few posts lol i do stick to my own journal a lot more atm mate but ppl pop in there to ask random questions also not just talk about what im up to


I'll keep an eye out for your posts then.... 



Thats better...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

This whole thread


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> I'll keep an eye out for your posts then....
> 
> View attachment 45853
> 
> ...


lol:beer:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bambi said:


> This whole thread


agreed!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Fuking pointless thread.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

wow

just

wow.

What never ceases to amaze me about internet backchat is you never know who you are giving chat to.

It be prudent to give a basic degree of respect.

You might be talking to someone like myself, perfectly amicable and more able to cut you a new one with words than fists - or you might just be talking to some fvcking nutcase, who, no matter how "hard" you think you are, is irrelevant, because the person in question is prepared to do things to you, that you aren't to him.

Dangerous people are all around, and the REALLY dangerous ones? They don't advertise the fact.

Think people


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

frowningbudda said:


> Fuking pointless thread.


Not entirely, seems to have polarised things, showed a lot of stuff/people up etc, very useful to some people I'd imagine :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Actually, just thinking about it

Money isn't enough. Not big enough. I mean, yeah, have your prize fund as such, but I think we need something bigger at stake, for such a momentous clash

I think the winner shouldn't be the first guy to knock the other out.

The winner should be the first guy to pin his opponent to the deck, and fvck him in the ass - extra points for making him like it.

Thats more like it, something worth fighting for - bags fighting the winner :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

^ And the loser has to dress up in a frock and suck a gay man off, filmed and posted on youtube... :lol:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Not entirely, seems to have polarised things, showed a lot of stuff/people up etc, very useful to some people I'd imagine :thumbup1:


Agreed but if this was in the flesh (not the actual "fight") it'll be like one of those bloody Primark riots. :lol:

Problem with the internet is everyone (can be) faceless and push across some "hench" persona whilst jumping on the bandwagon.

JW comes across as a top bloke (one of the very few on here) and it beggars belief that he has 20 pages of bull directed at him.

Just daft imo.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

been reading the thread...Dan92 you are annoying the fck out of me mate. fck off

other than that fight or no fight just proves this forum has an abundence of losers who think its "hard" or whatever to slate people on this site....JW is a joker.... a family man from what i read... TAKE THE BANTER...banter being the main word...

but if you do fight let me know as i would love to see


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

frowningbudda said:


> Agreed but if this was in the flesh (not the actual "fight") it'll be like one of those bloody Primark riots. :lol:
> 
> Problem with the internet is everyone (can be) faceless and push across some "hench" persona whilst jumping on the bandwagon.
> 
> ...


Well here is the ar$e licky bit - or at least will be perceived as such by those who are clearly eager to see him take a fall.

jw IS a top bloke, I have personally been on the receiving end of several massive and undeserved acts of generosity from him, help given to me for no other reason than he was in a position to give it, and never for anything in return.

He has enquired about my well being out of the blue on a number of occasions, when he has known I have been ill or down.

He has offered advice in pms - no, not "up the dose" or any of that stuff which is mostly internet persona (as is the alpha, the windup stuff etc etc) - genuine serious cutting edge advice that has helped me immensely.

He has taken his own time to do these things, for nothing in return.

In fact, the only reason I don't call him a true friend - and I know he will understand where I am coming from with this - is that I have yet to look him in the eye and shake his hand. We haven't met. Yet at least.

Now I am no genius. Thick as pig sh1t in the neck of a bottle truth be told. But I recognised very bloody quickly after joining here and reading his posts that he was a lot sharper and far more intelligent than his board persona would lead you to initially believe. So I find it hard to believe others haven't :confused1:

So I find a lot of the comments here directed at him quite baffling to be completely honest.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Well here is the ar$e licky bit - or at least will be perceived as such by those who are clearly eager to see him take a fall.
> 
> jw IS a top bloke, I have personally been on the receiving end of several massive and undeserved acts of generosity from him, help given to me for no other reason than he was in a position to give it, and never for anything in return.
> 
> ...


Jealousy, pure and simple


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Whats the odds then?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

fvck me the pages on this thread have flew up

don't know who are making the most waank comments tbh, the ones who want to slam joe's anal crevice or the ones that want to punch him in the balls.

imo joe comes out as arrogant in some threads, but im not retarded enough to think he actually is arrogant, just being a wind up which he is obviously good at by looking at this thread. But no i don't know him so i aint going to say he is awesome and everyone must be jealous of him, for all i know in real life he is a right tw^t.

maybe at the start the fight thing could of been a decent idea for a bit of fun, chance to earn money or whatever, under more professional conditions. A way to tell that big people will beat the sh1t out of skinny people? no, think a bigger sample would be needed wouldnt it. If the idea is for this to progress into a fight with a lack of rules? terrible idea and pathetic imo.

Just turned into something personal, not necessarily between the op and joe actually, but all the people that seem to want to see blood :laugh:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Shady45 said:


> fvck me the pages on this thread have flew up
> 
> don't know who are making the most waank comments tbh, the ones who want to slam joe's anal crevice or the ones that want to punch him in the balls.
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty good and unbiased post - reps mate.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I like Joe he's always gone out of his way to help me. Never had to press him and always got good advice in way more detail then I could ever have asked for.

Top bloke. Yes I'm ass licking Joe (im still a rep whore)

Rs007 is also a real nice guy and despite his own modesty is very intelligent indeed. I've had the great privilege on a good few occasions to be able to get advice and help from him.

To be honest these 2 guys were the only reason I stayed here when I visited.

Bigjim for a ginger midget your pretty Damn decent to loads of help always willing to give time and support.

Con you big lovable lump a great dude, always ready to help and chat....

All huge alpha guys, what help have I had from fellow betas? fuk all miserable bunch of bitchy little babys.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

surprised at the amount of people that have took offence to JW's threads considering its partly banter.

Should just get a MOD to delete the whole thread imo.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> OMG...maybe they should ban people under the age of 25 from being a member, I think the site would be much more balanced with better banter....instead of this constant b1tching... :cursing:


Cheers for that...I'll just leave shall I.. 

Anyway...

What makes me laugh is when JW posts something different a lot of people change tune or go oddly quiet.

Same with any good poster..

I admit I've been on both ends of the stick but I've come to realise if you haven't got constructive sh1t to stay, keep your fingers off the fvckin' keyboard (still learning) - you'll be respected more for it than giving another regurgitated opinion.

Find something good to say or don't post. Some of you can call me up on being one of these but like I've said, I admit I have done and still do but I'm improving...

And REPS...I really truly KNOW they mean sh1t, it's the comments they hold are what you're after.

Once you get to know people on here you look forward to the comments, look forward to the interactions..there are some great people on here but you aren't going to find them by kissing peoples a55es 24/7....

Get out there and make yourself useful...provoke thoughts, humour people, help them.. don't sit there b1tching away at each other..

DO SOMETHING WORTHWHILE!!! :beer:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> surprised at the amount of people that have took offence to JW's threads considering its partly banter.
> 
> Should just get a MOD to delete the whole thread imo.


Worst idea I've seen in this thread so far

This is a thread with change written all over it...change for the better..

..people will learn from this thread

and you want to delete it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

> just being a wind up which he is obviously good at by looking at this thread


good at hes the best ;o)


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Exactly, but its always the insecure guys who are often new to the board that simply can't take a joke. It grows tiring because besides humor this board has little going for it at the moment. Its hardly the place where i would go for actualy bodybuilding info for my own body.
> 
> Any way Joe's sent him a pm now so all is in balance.
> 
> ...


The problem is that the board is in majority populated by immature pups.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

It's funny that when the big man makes pajorative threads littered with his ascerbic humour it is banter but when little men have a laugh in a thread where an opportunity to do reverse wind up exists then they are cvnts.

Some of you so called banter boys are taking this too serious with all the eulogy.

Anyway Joe, if I have hurt your feelings then I'm sorry. I hope you realise that it was just internet banter and my posts were just a wind up which clearly worked


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Thing is - if any of you are desperate, you could meet Joe in the flesh -his name and actual whereabouts are all over the internet. Unlike most of you spinless ****s.

JW is a good bloke in my view, most of you are just jealous cause he probably doesn't give you any attention or adulation that you so crave


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Scottish has my PM

Im ready now

Up to him


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i have all the respect in the world for jw007 and would love to meet him in the future as he is a well respected dude
> 
> but seems like he is talking the talk (BY MAKING THREADS ASKING FOR A SKINNY GUY FOR 500 SMACKERS TO FIGHT WITH HIM) but cant walk the walk (by suddenly announcing he is busy and that 500 is not a lot of money to him, even though he made a thread saying 500 for winner etc ?????????)
> 
> ...


Got a link to that thread? missed it somehow...?? :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> It's funny that when the big man makes pajorative threads littered with his ascerbic humour it is banter but when little men have a laugh in a thread where an opportunity to do reverse wind up exists then they are cvnts.
> 
> Some of you so called banter boys are taking this too serious with all the eulogy.
> 
> *Anyway Joe, if I have hurt your feelings then I'm sorry*. I hope you realise that it was just internet banter and my posts were just a wind up which clearly worked


Apology NOT accepted

No "mate" as far as your posts are concerned, you were not having internet banter at all, You were sat there with your Erection Disfunction, probably for months on End, until oppurtunity arose to try put knife into me..

Was xmas come early for you, bet you were creaming you pants with your 1st hard on in fckin years..

Your MO is to post on Popular, dare I say "ALPHA" guys threads with your witty retorts, trying to be one of the guys anbd be accepted, knowing full well you have and never will do fck all yourself

Well now have been shown up fopr what you are, now some of the more prominant members have come out and showed me some support, here you come back tracking tryin to make out like its just banter and you were only joking, when anyone with halkf a brain could see the intent and venom in your posts..

Now you have shown your true colours, Im doubtfull your posts will be welcome on said peoples threads now..

Could always start your own Journal, You will at least get JW haterz tm as readership , other than that will be BETA as fck

Back track some more eh..

Next post BEtA boy


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ps

Thanks Guys to all posted kind words etc

Seems the BETAs have crawled back in there respective holes, waiting no doubt till next time they can jump out and have a internet pop

So far

DIXIE NORMUS (beta as fck, spiteful cvnt)

WWR

VLB

Lee

Few others but main ones that spring to mind


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ps
> 
> Thanks Guys to all posted kind words etc
> 
> ...


doesn't matter a tuppeny t0ss bud, 1 evening with your daughter versus bantering with most of the little missfits on this thread lol - Guess what's important! only a real man would know


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Ps
> 
> Thanks Guys to all posted kind words etc
> 
> ...


 :lol: Worst list to be on, probably worse than a list of nazi's.. :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> doesn't matter a tuppeny t0ss bud, 1 evening with your daughter versus bantering with most of the little missfits on this thread lol - Guess what's important! only a real man would know


Cheers mate

Fckin ridiculous

Like i was suppoosed to neglect my daughter to answer some bullsh1t thread about me

Ruby asleep, and have answerd it now so all good


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Matt 1 said:


> :lol: Worst list to be on, probably worse than a list of nazi's.. :thumbup1:


add

*Mic* " i put lemon juice in my hair in summer" *creed*


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

How did i manage to miss this entire thread :S

Ah well, got bored after 6 pages so gonna go back to annoying the missus


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Wasn't this fight suppose to be with your friend? Ex-Strong man Oli something?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nlr said:


> Wasn't this fight suppose to be with your friend? Ex-Strong man Oli something?


*DIXIE NORMUS (beta as fck, spiteful cvnt)*

*
WWR*

*
VLB*

*
Lee*

*Mic "lemon" Creed*

*And you mate, forgot about your veiled digs*

*DIXIE NORMUS (beta as fck, spiteful cvnt)*

*
WWR*

*
VLB*

*
Lee*

*Mic "lemon" Creed*

*nlr*


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

lol, seems this list is gonna keep gettin bigger. I'll pop in later for a final JW - Head count


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Scottish has my PM
> 
> Im ready now
> 
> Up to him


Don't hit him too hard, you'll spend the next 10 years in prison for killing him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

we just need a date


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> Don't hit him too hard, you'll spend the next 10 years in prison for killing him.


Surely his 2 years advanced origami will allow his to repel blow after blow:whistling:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I have nothing against JW , from the bits I have read very knowledgeable and interesting poster and anyone who can bench 220k raw has my admiration straight away.

I have read bits of the recent posts of the last few days i.e "is big hard" , "any skinny dudes fancy a row with my 20 odd stone mate" etc and to be honest found them mildly amusing.

But I have to say I also find it funny as **** when someone is slagging(even in jestful way) 10-11 stone skinny dudes and then a 10-11 stone dude calls them out...

Its just funny , I don`t see why those previous threads were banter and so many are getting on their high horse on this one...

I don`t think anyone is being spiteful or having a veiled dig, just carrying on the joke that you started.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

gooner you probably missed the point, there have been hundreds of bruce lee could beat up tyson type threads here, joe has always said the big guy would win. I dont think his thread was in any way slagging the small guys off meerly asking if anyone would like to prove the point. It was never jw getting involved it was a friend of his. (why would jw want to damage his pretty face)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

goonerton said:


> I have nothing against JW , from the bits I have read very knowledgeable and interesting poster and anyone who can bench 220k raw has my admiration straight away.
> 
> I have read bits of the recent posts of the last few days i.e "is big hard" , "any skinny dudes fancy a row with my 20 odd stone mate" etc and to be honest found them mildly amusing.
> 
> ...


fair play your opinion, but I saw differently.

Its the mugs who take the whole alpha/beta thing seriously, and being big makes you well ard....ofcourse theres some truth in both, but if you aren't taking it with a pinch of salt, you need to maybe look at yourself, and i'm not talking about you personally mate.

He's big, he's green, he's gonna get ya :lol: :lol:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

d4ead said:


> gooner you probably missed the point, there have been hundreds of bruce lee could beat up tyson type threads here, joe has always said the big guy would win. I dont think his thread was in any way slagging the small guys off meerly asking if anyone would like to prove the point. It was never jw getting involved it was a friend of his. (why would jw want to damage his pretty face)


Maybe slagging off was too strong a word(i did say jestful way).

But you can`t say it wasn`t having a playful dig at them..."skinny dudes come and sign up to fight my 20 stone mate"...

Not being funny but if you're a big fella yourself and you walked around a pub challenging little dudes to fight your mate because big is harder than small...Sooner or later some little dude is gonna say "I tell you what, you're a big dude yourself , so how about I just fight you"....

Just don`t see why this thread isn`t being viewed by some in the light hearted manner the others were.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

goonerton said:


> Just don`t see why this thread isn`t being viewed by some in the light hearted manner the others were.


Just take it how YOU want and let others do the same then - how do you know what is in everyones head behind the keyboard?

Jeezus why dissect things to this degree


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ps
> 
> Thanks Guys to all posted kind words etc
> 
> ...


christ jo took it all abit to heart eh?,

apologies mate i assumed that since you were so good at giving it that you could also take it too......

my mistake :beer:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

The only thing this thread has brought to light is the amount of complete tvvats there are on this forum.

To all of the d!cks that are sat at there keyboards mouthing off at JW, who of you could honestly say you'd say the same things if he were standing right in front of you.

I dont know JW and I dont blow smoke up anyones ass, never have, but he's taking exactly the same line I would. OP has balls if the call out is legit, fair play but it all seems a little gay to me.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Never said I knew what was in others heads , just my perception.

Just posting the way I see things, same as you.

And as you can see from earlier maths attempts...My brain isn`t that advanced to be dissecting anything to any great degree:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Been reading this thread since first post, and it's time for my tuppence worth!

I'm sick to the back teeth listening to skinny little pr1cks spout off constantly about how hard they are, how they floor people with 1 punch and so on. Do people think its actually socially acceptable to talk an immense amount of sh1te??

I'm not just talking about this forum, but all walks of life, chavs giving it the biggun, little packs of wolves in the pub puffing the pidgeon chest out walkin round like some sort of malnourished fkn rambo. This male ego thing really takes the p1ss sometimes.

We've all heard the theory "the bigger they are the harder they fall"..... that may very well be the case, however how many "big" cnts do you actually see fighting, or falling for that matter. Its for this reason all contact sports are divided by weight, so the "Bruce Lee's" of this world would never take a pummeling off Mike Tyson.

It completely baffles me why people think they can walk out on the street weighing less than a bag of sugar and propose to hammer some 18st fkn Juggernaught IT JUST DOESNT HAPPEN PEOPLE.

All this fighting talk proves all these Beta's are on too high a dose trying to be Alpha..... catch a grip you fkn children!

Note to JW:-

If it does ever take place, swing one of them wrecking balls that hangs off your shoulder and pray it doesn't connect...... as it would definately be lights out for the little guy!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Closed

Sort out differences on PM.


----------

